

Foxconn Auditor Finds ‘Tons of Issues' - bane
http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-17/foxconn-auditor-finds-tons-of-issues-.html

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3605566>

